
Dear Bureaucrat, Should I get an MPA? (tldr: probably not) - David_Reed
https://www.federaltimes.com/opinions/2019/03/21/dear-bureaucrat-should-i-get-a-graduate-degree-to-move-ahead-in-my-career/
======
David_Reed
I've gotten feedback that this installment of the column advises to do as I
say, not as I did. But that's what learning from experience is about.

